# [solved] gcc mit sanitize und cario

## schmidicom

Bei dem heutigen Update hat mir portage meinen "sys-devel/gcc-4.8.3" mit dem USE-Flag "sanitize" neu installiert und nun lässt sich cairo nicht mehr bauen.

Hier mal ein Ausschnitt aus dem Buildlog:

```
/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.8.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: libcairoboilerplate_cxx_la-cairo-boilerplate-qt.o (symbol from plugin): undefined reference to symbol '_ZTVN10__cxxabiv117__class_type_infoE@@CXXABI_1.3'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.8.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: note: '_ZTVN10__cxxabiv117__class_type_infoE@@CXXABI_1.3' is defined in DSO /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.8.3/libstdc++.so.6 so try adding it to the linker command line

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.8.3/libstdc++.so.6: could not read symbols: Invalid operation

collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status

Makefile:589: recipe for target 'cairo-sphinx' failed

make[4]: *** [cairo-sphinx] Error 1

make[4]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.12.16/work/cairo-1.12.16/util/cairo-sphinx'

Makefile:974: recipe for target 'all-recursive' failed

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.12.16/work/cairo-1.12.16/util'

Makefile:756: recipe for target 'all' failed

make[2]: *** [all] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.12.16/work/cairo-1.12.16/util'

Makefile:895: recipe for target 'all-recursive' failed

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.12.16/work/cairo-1.12.16'

Makefile:745: recipe for target 'all' failed
```

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit dieses "sanitize" abzuschalten ohne gleich den GCC nochmal neu zu installieren?Last edited by schmidicom on Tue Oct 21, 2014 9:24 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Klaus Meier

Sicher, dass es an diesem Flag liegt? Ok, ich hab mich schon mal an den gcc 4.9.1 gewagt und da geht curl mit den neues flags durch. Und vor ein paar Wochen hatte ich auch schon mal Stress mit curl. Fixiere dich jetzt nicht auf dieses Flags.

----------

## schmidicom

Sorry war mein Fehler...

Aus irgendeinem Grund hatte ich in meiner "/etc/portage/profile/use.mask" ein "-qt4" drin und dadurch versuchte portage auch cairo so zu bauen, was aber scheinbar noch ein wenig verbugt ist. Manchmal zeigen diese Fehlermeldungen echt in die völlig falsche Richtung.

----------

